# Planted 10 gallon



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm new to planted aquariums and just had couple of questions.

Can you grow Java Fern under LED lights? I have had Java fern for about a month now in my fluval edge 6 gallon with Halogen lights, and it seemed to be growing pretty good recently. But that tank is just too small for me, so I switched to a 10 gallon with my Marineland LED light hood.

Can you grow plants while cycling an aquarium?

Also, are there other plants that could be grown under LED lights?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome to TPT!



Blackheart said:


> Can you grow Java Fern under LED lights? I have had Java fern for about a month now in my fluval edge 6 gallon with Halogen lights, and it seemed to be growing pretty good recently. But that tank is just too small for me, so I switched to a 10 gallon with my Marineland LED light hood.


Depends on the LEDs in question... these Marineland fixtures are relatively new so IDK many people who've used them for long periods of time. Java ferns are so low maintenance that your chances are good, however.



> Can you grow plants while cycling an aquarium?


Definitely. Plants should actually help the cycle go more quickly, as they themselves will become part of a tank's biofilter, and are likely to introduce some N-bacteria when you first put them into a tank.



> Also, are there other plants that could be grown under LED lights?


Anubias and mosses are some other pretty hardy species you might try.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I believe there is a couple different Marineland light fixtures.

One, like mine, just comes with an entire tank hood.

http://www.amazon.com/PERFECTO-MANU...BN1K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309907529&sr=8-1

the other one is a double bright light fixture i guess that hangs above the aquarium

http://www.amazon.com/24-36-Marineland-Double-Bright-Light/dp/B0032536QK/ref=pd_sbs_hg_4


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Welcome to the club!

Think the LED light will give you low light. 
Plus is that you probably won't need ferts. 
If have problems start with Seachem excel.
I think with that light you can only grow:
ferns (many variations)
moss
anubias
Cryptocoryne which are green
Hygrophila difformis

If you want to keep this low tech and want more you could upgrade to a LED flood light as Waterlogged did here.


----------



## aretreesfree (Jun 19, 2011)

I have the marineland "single bright" on a 10 and grow crypts, java moss and anubias in there just fine


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

aretreesfree said:


> I have the marineland "single bright" on a 10 and grow crypts, java moss and anubias in there just fine


I would like to see a picture of it. How about starting a journal on it?


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

aretreesfree said:


> I have the marineland "single bright" on a 10 and grow crypts, java moss and anubias in there just fine


.  
And how about Java Fern?


----------



## Leah (Jun 28, 2011)

Blackheart said:


> I'm new to planted aquariums and just had couple of questions.
> 
> Can you grow Java Fern under LED lights? I have had Java fern for about a month now in my fluval edge 6 gallon with Halogen lights, and it seemed to be growing pretty good recently. But that tank is just too small for me, so I switched to a 10 gallon with my Marineland LED light hood.
> 
> ...


Do you have the single or the double?


----------



## SeasonedNewbie (Jul 3, 2011)

I have the Marineland 29 gallon cube which came with the LED double bright. You should be fine with crypts, wisteria, moneywort, ferns and moss. Possibly a few swords as well. You could also look into adding supplemental light ... But the plants I listed before should be a good start.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I have the single.


----------

